# Augason Farms give away



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Win a 12 month supply

http://www.augasonfarms.com/giveaway


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Now I have a better understanding of why MM posted this link. So I will tell you up front why I'm doing it also. Yeah, I signed up under his link then I found out you get and extra 5 entries for everyone who signs up using your link. Here's mine.

http://www.augasonfarms.com/giveaway


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Now I have a better understanding of why MM posted this link. So I will tell you up front why I'm doing it also. Yeah, I signed up under his link then I found out you get and extra 5 entries for everyone who signs up using your link. Here's mine.
> 
> http://www.augasonfarms.com/giveaway


Watch out ole Buddy, that MM is quite the Waskly Wabbit huh?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Now I have a better understanding of why MM posted this link. So I will tell you up front why I'm doing it also. Yeah, I signed up under his link then I found out you get and extra 5 entries for everyone who signs up using your link. Here's mine.
> 
> http://www.augasonfarms.com/giveaway


really!!! My heart attitude was to let others sign up for a contest - thinking that the more people that signed up the less chance I had to win but figured I would share the link anyway, Because there are a few folks on here that if I did not win I would hope they did win (Not You, but others).. I am guessing you put your thoughts and values into my actions because you think everybody thinks like you and is always just thinking about themselves.

You could have asked me instead.

But hey, YOU signed up under my link - thanks for the extra chances

and by the way you unoriginal bastard - I am proud that you liked my idea so much and that you were so impressed with "MY" idea of getting free entries that you had to steal my idea and hijack this thread....

*A good moderator would remove your link on general principal*

EDIT - or your could remove the link yourself.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> But hey, YOU signed up under my link - thanks for the extra chances
> 
> and by the way you *unoriginal bastard* - I am proud that you liked my idea so much and that you were so impressed with "MY" idea of getting free entries that you had to steal my idea and hijack this thread....
> 
> ...


Flattery will get you everywhere. Thanks :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Now I have a better understanding of why MM posted this link. So I will tell you up front why I'm doing it also. Yeah, I signed up under his link then I found out you get and extra 5 entries for everyone who signs up using your link. Here's mine.
> 
> http://www.augasonfarms.com/giveaway


I signed up, Thanks guys !


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I signed up thank you for posting it .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Flattery will get you everywhere. Thanks :tango_face_grin:





Maine-Marine said:


> really!!! My heart attitude was to let others sign up for a contest - thinking that the more people that signed up the less chance I had to win but figured I would share the link anyway, Because there are a few folks on here that if I did not win I would hope they did win (Not You, but others).. I am guessing you put your thoughts and values into my actions because you think everybody thinks like you and is always just thinking about themselves.
> 
> You could have asked me instead.
> 
> ...


The first half of your post is completely contradicted by the last half of your post.

Is the name calling really necessary ? You that hungry up there pre-SHTF that you need to win that bad ???

I'd hate to be in your group after SHTF with the attitude your displaying now.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> The first half of your post is completely contradicted by the last half of your post.
> 
> Is the name calling really necessary ? You that hungry up there pre-SHTF that you need to win that bad ???
> 
> I'd hate to be in your group after SHTF with the attitude your displaying now.


Just so you understand.... I actually like @inceptor and find him to be a valuable member of this community. I think he knows that I was screwing with him, just as I assumed he was messing with me. You on the other hand not in the same valuable member category. (IMHO)

back on ignore you go


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Just so you understand.... I actually like @inceptor and find him to be a valuable member of this community. I think he knows that I was screwing with him, just as I assumed he was messing with me. You on the other hand not in the same valuable member category. (IMHO)
> 
> back on ignore you go


Sure didn't read like a joke to me. But if that's how you want to play it, that's fine.

As far as being valuable......my random pic thread has more views than the last 20 threads you've started, not that it matters but since your keeping score, mark that down.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Op6 who are you to determine who was joking and who wasn't? You obviously didn't see what went on between Sasquatch and Denton right before their podcast let alone listen to their podcast.

And as far as the random pic thread comment goes, quality>quantity 

I can't believe you just brought that up


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I rolled the dice on it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

SGG said:


> Op6 who are you to determine who was joking and who wasn't? You obviously didn't see what went on between Sasquatch and Denton right before their podcast let alone listen to their podcast.
> 
> And as far as the random pic thread comment goes, quality>quantity
> 
> I can't believe you just brought that up


What's so quality about a self serving post disguised as informative ?

Then calling another member a " bastard " when it doesn't workout your way ?

But hey, I will not curse you for your opinion. I'm good with it.

The random pic thread shows plenty of gear,etc that people have questions about. I've answered several private messages asking questions.

Sure I listen to the podcast.....getting along doesn't include name calling. Notice I haven't called any one derogatory names ?

You can't believe I brought that up but MM telling me that I'm not a valuable member is fine and I shouldn't slam that fact in his face ? Think about that.......then move on, that's what I'm going to do.

You need to start reading the posts that I'm responding to rather than just reading my posts, it might make more sense to you.

That's all I have to say in this thread other than I hope I win the contest.

Hope ALL of you have a great faux Monday called Tuesday.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Sure didn't read like a joke to me. But if that's how you want to play it, that's fine.
> 
> As far as being valuable......my random pic thread has more views than the last 20 threads you've started, not that it matters but since your keeping score, mark that down.


yes because random pictures will be very very important when the SHTF... Just show the raiders a random picture or cook up a random picture...LOL

reminds me of the joke about the farmer and the DEA Agent

A DEA officer stopped at a ranch in Texas , and talked with an old rancher.
He told the rancher, "I need to inspect your ranch for illegally grown drugs."
The rancher said, "Okay , but don't go in that field over there.", as he pointed out the location.
The DEA officer verbally exploded saying, " Mister, I have the authority of the Federal Government with me !" Reaching into his rear pants pocket, he removed his badge and proudly displayed it to the rancher. "See this badge?! This badge means I am allowed to go wherever I wish.... On any land! No questions asked! Do you understand ?!!" The rancher nodded politely, apologized, and went about his chores. A short time later, the old rancher heard loud screams, looked up, and saw the DEA officer running for his life, being chased by the rancher's big Santa Gertrudis bull...... With every step the bull was gaining ground on the officer, and it seemed likely that he'd sure enough get gored before he reached safety. The officer was clearly terrified. The rancher threw down his tools, ran to the fence and yelled at the top of his lungs..... "Your badge, show him your BADGE!!"


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> really!!! My heart attitude was to let others sign up for a contest - thinking that the more people that signed up the less chance I had to win but figured I would share the link anyway, Because there are a few folks on here that if I did not win I would hope they did win (Not You, but others).. I am guessing you put your thoughts and values into my actions because you think everybody thinks like you and is always just thinking about themselves.
> 
> You could have asked me instead.
> 
> ...


A good moderator would have said when you sign up under someone then put your link for the next person.. That would be the fair thing to do.

Also if you were benefiting from putting a link you should have at least explained how it works.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Auntie said:


> A good moderator would have said when you sign up under someone then put your link for the next person.. That would be the fair thing to do.
> 
> Also if you were benefiting from putting a link you should have at least explained how it works.


Huh??? , I consider myself lucky to have my own personal moderate that dislikes me...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Auntie said:


> A good moderator would have said when you sign up under someone then put your link for the next person.. That would be the fair thing to do.
> 
> Also if you were benefiting from putting a link you should have at least explained how it works.


Actually I don't see the big deal here. I don't blame him for what he did. I just stated what I found. To me, it's not that big of a deal. The chance anyone of us will win anyhow are pretty darn slim. Just think of how many customers they have and how many are going the extra mile by posting pictures, spreading the link, sharing on twitter, anything they can do to get more entries. AND this is exactly what Augason Farms are looking for. Spread the word and expand their business.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Anchor text links are what you display in text to the community. When the actual URL for that anchor text link is different (in this case using a short URL type redirect to benefit a particular user) it is misleading to the community, unless they actually take the time to hover over the link to see the URL. Not disclosing the purpose of the special link, is just not okay in this community. Why? because we have to be able to trust the purpose behind a recommendation from our fellow members and know that there are no ulterior motives for a specific recommendation, even when it is just extra chances in a giveaway.

That being said, *I know there were no ulterior motives in this case*. We just can't set a precedence with this type of thing.

For that reason, I am hoping that y'all will understand why the affiliate style links have been removed and replaced with a direct link to the giveaway.

In terms of the fussing at each other? Knock it off. :vs_mad:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Would y'all be interested in joining my Amway bidniz?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> In terms of the fussing at each other? Knock it off. :vs_mad:


Okay I wont fuss, bitch or moan anymore (A Watchman grins with his infamous crooked grin and both hands with fingers crossed).


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Okay I wont fuss, bitch or moan anymore (A Watchman grins with his infamous crooked grin and both hands with fingers crossed).


How is it that even when I am growling, you always manage to make me laugh? :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Would y'all be interested in joining my Amway bidniz?


Been there done that ....sort of. Guess I just didn't like making all that money the easy way. Geez, but those motivational speeches/stories were a riot huh?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Been there done that ....sort of. Guess I just didn't like making all that money the easy way. Geez, but those motivational speeches/stories were a riot huh?


I think I have a few of the cassette tapes.

They have the best cleaners and the vitamins are the best, but none of it is worth dealing with a distributor.


----------

